# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Siemens] εστίες Siemens σβήνουν σε απροσδιόριστα χρονικά διαστήματα

## darthtony

Έχουμε κάποιες εστίες Siemens, οι οποίες σβήνουν ανα διαστήματα. Πχ έχει ένα μάτι αναμέννο, μπορεί μετά απο κάποια ώρα να σβήσει (σβήνουν όλα όχι μόνο το μάτι). ο τεχνικός είπε οτι προκαλείται απο υπερθέρμανση και θέλει άλλαγμα η πλακέτα (200Ε), πράγμα που δεν πρόκειτε να γίνει ποτέ, οπότε είπα να το ανοίξω να δώ τι παίζει μέσα. Το θέμα είναι δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ τι πάει στραβά και συμβάινει αυτό. παραθέτω ορισμένες φωτογραφίες  αποτ τις πλακέτες:

Όλες οι εστίες :


Η πλακέτα με το τροφοδοτικό και τα ρελέ(απο πίσω έχει μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης, ένα τρανζίστορ και ένα ολοκληρωμένο ULQ2003(darlington transistor array, που υποψιάζομαι οτι οδηγει τα ρελε). 

Η πλακέτα ελέγχου:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν ανοίγουν οι φωτογραφίες (κάνε το από την μπάρα κειμένου στο Insert Image ) Βάλε και το μοντέλο S/N Serial number 



> οι οποίες σβήνουν ανα διαστήματα


 και επανέρχονται? και ξανά τα ίδια? Στην γύρω περιοχή των εστιών υπάρχει κάτι που να θυμίζει θερμικό ασφαλείας? (έτσι το λέω )

----------


## MAIKLKF

καλέ μου Άνθρωπε αυτά είναι και συμβαίνουν με την τεχνολογία και τα τσιπάκια απο την πλακέτα ελέγχου έρχεται το πρόβλημα τα υλικά που εχει ο εκλεκτής δεν αλλάζουν και δεν υπάρχουν και για αυτό σου λένε πλακέτα 
Και Τώρα υπάρχουν δυο λύσεις Α πας για πλακέτα και Β φτιάχνεις δικό σου ελεγκτή και δεν έχεις ανάγκη κανένα και ποτέ

----------


## darthtony

Ναι επανέρχονται αμέσως μετά. Όχι, δεν βλέπω κάποιο θερμικό, πιθανότατα όμως κάτι  έχουν μέσα οι εστίες, αφού μετά απο λίγη ώρα λειτουργίας, σβήνει η αντίσταση και μετά απόι λίγο ξαναανάυει. Αυτό όμως αποτελέι κανονική λειτουργεία. όταν συμβαίνει αυτό που λέω εγώ απενεργοποιούνται όλα(σβήνει τελείως η συσκευή).
To μοντέλο είναι το ΕΤ725501 

MAIKLKF δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοεις, γιατί δεν μπορώ να βρώ τι φταίει?

----------


## konman

Οταν δουλευεις μονο της πισω εστιες κλεινει παλι? .
δες αν τα σκευη που χρησιμοποιει εχουν στραβο ή φουσκωμενο πατο.

----------


## MAIKLKF

Δύο λύσης υπάρχουν Α) ΠΕΤΆΜΕ την πλακέτα του ελεγκτή και προσαρμόζουμε δικό μας κύκλωμα εύχρηστο και απλό Β) Αγοράζουμε καινούρια πλακέτα 

το Α) Αποτελείτε απο διακόπτη ρελέ & θερμική επαφή και τέλος μια για πάντα η εταιρία με της ελαττωματικές πλακέτες 
Μπορείς κάλλιστα με ένα διακόπτη On-Off Να ελέγχεις την λειτουργία σε κάθε εστία με το ρελέ το φορτίο και με το θερμικό 
Για πιο σύνθετες κατασκευες με επιλογέα ελέγχεις περισσότερες  θέσεις Απλό

----------


## darthtony

ναι μου φαίνεται κλείνει και στις πισω

----------

